# My reel mower bermuda



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Take a look


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ive seen the youtube vids and it looks good man. Really like the transition strip around the utility box and concrete.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> Ive seen the youtube vids and it looks good man. Really like the transition strip around the utility box and concrete.


Thank you so much. It means alot


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Looks great. What's the YouTube channel?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous. Let me add that to the list of lawns to look at when I'm drunk and need a good cry.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I've seen your vids also, good stuff. Lawn looks great!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I am really liking the edge around the flower bed. What tools did you use to create that sharp edge? I am planning in doing that to mine and removing the plastic stuff I have there now.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Visitor said:


> Looks great. What's the YouTube channel?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAOh7l5i-PMah5KmUh3qxbQ/featured


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a feeling that your subscriptions are about to go up. Great looking lawn.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Edging looks awesome. Curious as to how you got to be such a sharp edge on it.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> Edging looks awesome. Curious as to how you got to be such a sharp edge on it.


He has a video doing them


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, I also like that transition. I follow you in IG, certainly enjoy the content you post.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

rhanna said:


> I have a feeling that your subscriptions are about to go up. Great looking lawn.


+1


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

dacoyne said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > Edging looks awesome. Curious as to how you got to be such a sharp edge on it.
> ...


All I can say is wow. That is some precision and skill. Did you use a spade to cut them in initially?


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Visitor said:


> Looks great. What's the YouTube channel?


The southern reel mower


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Just subscribed. Awesome job!


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice JD. What part of ATL are you in? Quite a few of us on here.

@95mmrenegade
@jayhawk 
@Micah_gear
@cnet24 
@Colonel K0rn


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm in the acworth/Dallas area


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Smyrna...by HD hq


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Recently subscribed, haven't had a chance to watch the vids yet. What type of Bermuda?

Yard looks incredible!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Beautiful lawn and house!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. What's the YouTube channel?
> ...


Make sure to add your channel to your profile so it shows up there. Nice work.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Beautiful lawn and house!!


Thank you


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah Yeah :clapping:

I just saw your new video and was wondering if you ever joined The Forum.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> I'm in the acworth/Dallas area


I'm in NW Marietta (near Harrison HS) and recognize some the land marks in your videos. Small world, love your videos.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Saw this on youtube, the edging job is the best I have ever seen. Well done.


----------

